
Backtype (YC 08) releases a Tweetmeme Retweet Button Competitor - theforay
http://thenextweb.com/2009/07/06/backtype-releases-tweetmeme-retweet-button-competitor/
======
barredo
The widget is pretty much the same of tweetmeme only much more customizable

